#   - !
,        .  ,        ,       :Smilie:

----------

,     ?
,     -          ,    ,  ?

----------

.    .      ?

----------


## ZhP

> ,    ,  ?


        ?      ,  - !

----------

,      ,      .      -     :Smilie:

----------

.     .    2 .

----------

-             ?  :Smilie:

----------

> .     .    2 .


     ?        ,   2   ,   ,     .      ...  18- ...

----------

?   1,5-2 )))

----------

> ?   1,5-2 )))


   ,                ,     9  (  ,    ).     .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mariyam

> -            ?


 ,        ..   


> .     .    2 .


              .  


> ,                ,     9  (  ,    ).     .


   (  )     ,      .      .

----------


## iov

,    ,     .  :Wow:     :   ?     !!!  :Wow:   :Baby:   :Super:

----------

,     , ,       ...

----------

-,           ,         (, ,  ). -,      ,      .          18-   . -,   2 ?   . 
,      ?    ?     ,    ,   ?    -  ,       ?

----------

> ...


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,     .     :   ?     !!!


   !!  :Smilie:

----------

> -,   2 ?   . 
> ,      ?


    .       2    .

----------

?    ,    :Smilie:

----------

!        (  ,  - )         (  - 23  ).   !   30       ,   .  :Wow:   !

----------

**,      ,    ? - ...

----------


## Mil

-       .    ...  : 
-   ! 
   . 
- ?
-          ?
=)))
-   29 -    ! 
,   ....
,    -       !

----------

, ,  -   !
   -  !  :Wow:   ,   ,    ,      ,       ,          ,    ,    ** ,      .  !  :Razz:

----------

,       :Smilie:

----------


## Mariyam

> ,     , ,       ...


     !     .       ,                 .

----------


## Mariyam

> !        (  ,  - )         (  - 23  ).   !   30       ,   .  !


      ?        30   ,       .


> ,    -       !


  .         ...   ,     ,   .         (    ),        . ,        ,     ,   .

----------

:           -                 .   , -  ?     .

----------

.     ...  , ,

----------


## Mariyam

**,    ,       .     ,           ,    ,      8  19  ,   .   ,     ,      ,       ,     .       , ..           ,      12   7 , , .  .     ,       ,   .   ,       .

----------

, .    - .

----------


## Ekaterina

> ,        ,     ,   .


   ,     .           !!! ,    ! 

   - ,                ....    ,     .....   !!!! (  ).... ,  , ,     ,   ,     -      ....  ....

 ,   , ,  -       .    (        )   ,        .      . :-)

 ....    , ,    100% ,   .   .  ,  -.         2 .       ,   ,      . , ,  .           .   ,   5      ,              .  - .   -  .     -  . 

  - ,         (     ,       )             .  ,       .   - - ,          ,   ,   ....   ,   "  ", ..     ,    ..,     .  ,   .... .    (    )    ,

----------


## Mariyam

,                . ,  ,    ,    ,      .        , ..        ,      ,         ,   , .. ,        (   1,8),     40     ,     .

----------


## Sveta

,     ,       .      ,       . ,    ,    ,      , ,     ,      .    ,    ,         .       ,       .
      ,    -  ,     .     ,            .

----------


## Helper-2005

!     ?   :Smilie: 
 ,    ?   ...
         . . ..            .  -   ,         .                 .  -   ,         -   .  ()    -   ,   . 
    2-  (  ,  -  5          ).   .    "-" -    .          .  -     ,     -  (, ,    ..),     -   . ..    , , , ,     , ,    - .
 -  ,        (,   ),       (   , ),     (     - ).   3        . .
      .  -     (  ),   ,   ...   6        .     ( -    ),  ,   ...    ,      - .  6- ,    ,   -    4   ,    ,    .      -     .
 -  ,   , -   !

----------


## Tasya

*Helper-2005*,      ?      ,        .         ,         ,       , , , .     ?

----------


## Helper-2005

*Tasya*,   ,   .        ( 4 ),    -      : ",   ..."
  .   -  -      .
    -  .,      :Smilie:     !

----------


## Tasya

*Helper-2005*, ,      .  :Smilie:   , ,     ,        ,                   ,      .

----------


## Helper-2005

*Tasya*,    -  ?
    .   ,        -  !   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasya

*Helper-2005*,      - ,           ,      ,         ,    . , ,        .

----------

> ...
>          .


  :Smilie:           .     -     .

----------


## Helper-2005

**, ,      . -  5   ...      -      -   !   :Smilie: 
   !   !

----------

> ?


     . 



> ,     ,   .


 ....       - ,       ,   .   .        !  , ,     ,     , ,   - !  :Wow:  " ?" -   . "", -   . ,      ?      !     -   !

----------

, 5     -   .  ,       ,  - .           ,      .            -  ,    .     ,    ?    . 
,     - ,      -- ?         23      ,       . ....   ,    ?    -   ?

----------

> ,     - ,      -- ?         23      ,       .


     -- - 2   .
 -     ,    .
  26

----------


## Mariyam

-- -  2 ,   2 ,   ,   37        ,    35 .

----------


## _

,   ,    ,                    
      ,      ,

----------

> ,


 ...  ...

----------


## iov

,       :Cool:

----------


## iov

,   ,   ,      : , ,    ,    ,  ,   - .   .....

----------


## Mariyam

> ,


 ,   :     ,  ,   ,        ( ) :Smilie: .      ,        . :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ,   ,      : , ,    ,    ,  ,   - .   .....


 ,     -       .   .  -       -      ,     -     ,  ,       .

    , ,  ,       (    ),  ,    , ..     ,    - .   .    :Smilie:

----------


## iov

- ,      ,

----------

,  ,    20-24         -  ,    , ,   ,    -   ,    - .   ,        (,   ),       (        )  00.30  ,   ,  ,       .   -  -.  ,       .    .  ?

----------

> - ,      ,


.       .        .

----------

> 


 (,    )   -  ,    ?    ...

----------

> ...


...,  ,  .... ()

----------


## Tasya

, ,    ,    .   :Smilie:    ,         .  ,           ,   :Wink:         ,       , ,  .

----------

, ,     . ,   ...  ,    ,     ,       "  ", " "  "     2- "...

*Tasya*,     ,    "", ""   .    , ,  " " (http://wantbaby.ru/),      (   ,    ,          " "  - ,   ).

----------


## Tasya

**,      .   , .

----------

> , ,     . ,   ...  ,    ,     ,       "  ", " "  "     2- "...


  :Smilie:         .  , ,  ,    :Smilie:

----------

> , ,  ,


  :yes:   :7:

----------

> (        )  00.30  ,   ,  ,       .   -  -.  ,       .    .  ?


  - /  ,  /   ,     .  -,  -,    -      -               .  ,        ,   ,      ,     - .  - -       -     -  ,  ,    . ,     ,        .  :Wow:       ,         /     .  . 
  ,        -          -    " ,  ",    ,    ,  , 19-   (, 1984,    ).     "   ".              .       -   . 11  ,      ,   -    70- ()  -  ( - , ..     ).    , -,  ,   ,   -   . , ,     ,         ,    -      , -,   ,   ,      - )       , )             ;  -, , , ,    ,     - , , .     ,     ,  -   .  ,           -     ,    . ..   - .
, ,   - , ,   ,          ,        , ,  ,     .   - welcome, ,  ,   .     , , ,   .     -    -     -    ,        . .

----------

> (,    )   -  ,    ?    ...


                 ,

----------

> ,         .


.    "   ".    , ,      4.         )))

----------


## _

> ,   ,   ,      : , ,    ,    ,  ,   - .   .....


   ,        :Stick Out Tongue:  
 :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Wow:     15    3   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## _

> (,    )   -  ,    ?    ...


       ,,              ,              :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasya

*_*, ,  ,  -, , ,       ,        ,     ,   ,     .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasya

**,    .

----------


## _

> *_*, ,  ,  -, , ,       ,        ,     ,   ,     .


  :Wow:

----------

Tasya,   .   :
http://pedsoveti.narod.ru/ibuka.html

----------


## Tasya

**, .

----------


## Abra

,   ....

----------


## Tasya

*Abra*,    -    .     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,    . ,   -   -   .   -  "   " -         .        !

----------

,      .    .

   ,        ,  ,   ,    , -, .

      :     ?        .     ?  ?

----------


## Mil

:*      2004   *  


,     ?     .          ,    -   .          ,      .         :     .  ,      ,  "". 

 "" ,       2004 ,   . 

 ,            ,   (   ).           -          -  . *  ,       .*  

-           - , -       . -   ,    .

** (1153). 
** (1106), 
**  (963), 
**  (936), 
** (882)  
** (842). 

  ,      ,  ** (1978). 
    : ,       .       .       **.    - ,    (1280). 
** (1120). 
,   - ** (1041), 
**  (952)  
**  (825). 

 ,           ...     ? ""       ,       : 

-         .  ,     ,        .    -    ,     ,        . *       "".*      ,   .        - . 

        .   ,  . 

 -              .    .          . 

    ,       .        ( : 16-   3,5- ): 

-       .       ,         .    , ...     ,    : ", ,    ?!" 

     .   ,   .       .          ,   ,   .      ,     .     ,    , -  .    : ",  ,     ,    ?"

----------

> ?        .     ?  ?


  ,  ,   ,    -    -.    -     ,   ,  ,  . ,  ,  ,    ,  ,  .     -      . ,       ,   ,       ,       -.
          . 
-  ? - .  :
-      , ..    ,     .
- ?
- ,    ,   ,  .  :Big Grin:

----------

.  :yes:

----------

, !       -))))))))))))) ,   )

    )

----------


## Andyko

> .


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


 ?     .

----------


## Tatachka

> - ,    ,   ,  .


-,     ,    -   ,   ,  .  :Smilie:  
     ,  ,    ,  ,    ...

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 ???    (, )        :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

...      .       !   :Smilie: 
 (  ),  !   !

----------


## Andyko

> !


  :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

*Andyko*,  ...  !   :Smilie: 
  ,    .   -  ,   !   :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie: 
, ...

----------


## Mariyam

> ,        ,  ,   ,    , -, .
>       :     ?        .     ?  ?


      ,      , ,    .


  ,        ,        ,   ,      ()   24-00  7-00,     ,     ,   ,     -  ,          .   ,    ,    (  :Smilie: )

----------


## lessa

,        ,     

     ,

----------

*lessa*, ,  1-   :Smilie:    ( )   ,      max  4-  ( ),    .

----------


## lessa

1     ,         7   .   ,        .

   12  ,    4          .

       ,        ,   .

----------

*lessa*,    ?     ,      ...

----------


## lessa

,  ,      12

----------


## kuznechyk

> -             ?


        . ,            2   .    2  .        ,    :Smilie:

----------

> . ,            2   .    2  .        ,


  :Smilie:             ?

----------

> ,        ,     
> 
>      ,


  ,   ,

----------

,   ,   ,   ,     30 .

----------

**,   30    9 ))  ,   ?

----------


## ZhP

http://mos.ru/cgi-bin/pbl_web?vid=2&...ews_unom=30066

----------


## kuznechyk

> ,       .    .  ?


   ,       ,      .    -.
,    .
 ,       -     .            .

----------


## kuznechyk

> **,   30    9 ))  ,   ?


      2004 - 5    .    30    .          .     .         ?

 ,         .

http://www.kszn.ru/kszn/index.jsp?pa...ayer=11&id=507

----------

> .     .


 
"     -
       ,    
        ,  
..     "

----------

.       6    ?

----------

,   ,   . , , ! ,  301-15-02, : http://www.roddoma.ru/courses/info.aspx?id=452   .  .

----------

> .       6    ?


 !!!

----------


## _

> ,        ,     
> 
>      ,


   .

----------


## Mil

!   :  ,  ,    ???! ..

----------


## lessa

,  ,         .

  ,   
           ,      ,
   .

----------

,     ,    .

   :   ????    .     .

----------

,  ,    ( ),   ( )   2 ...  .   1 .  2  . . : "   ?"  .  : " ,   ".     :Smilie:      .   .  .    .     1- ...
**,      , .. ,     (  ),     ,    -   :Smilie:

----------


## lessa

,    .

      ,     ,     ,                ,       .

                ,       -

----------

-...    . , ,    ,    ,     ,       ,    .     . -, ,  ,  -, ,       ,    .   .       55 ( - 90).  ,  ,     . ,    .    - .    .  , .      3  , .  ,    ,    -    . 
,     -   (     )     8  - , ,     .   ,    ,    .     .   - .        3 ,      . , , ,      ,    (, , ) -  ,  ,  ,            . ,   .    - (      ).     --   .   - !  !
 ,     ,    -    ,  ,  ,    .   -       ,       : ",   ,  ,   !" ()  :Wow:      --.    ( !).     ,        . ,  , ,   - ,       ( ,   ).  ,           .        !    ? ,     , ,    ,        . 
 , ,  ?   ,   ( )  ,    (     ,      ?). 
       .         -     , -    ,   ,  -  .  , ...       ,         .  :Wow:  , , ...

----------


## Mariyam

> !   :  ,  ,    ! ..


    ,  ,  ( 3 )   ,       ,     4  ,      .
,       ,    :     (     ,  ),        ,     . ,              ,        ,        ,    ,       ,     .15-20 .  ?       ,      ,     ,   ,     ,    ,        .

----------


## lessa

> ,  ,  ( 3 )   ,


         .      ,    9-10 .        !

----------

> !


 .       . ,    -        ,           .          ,    , ,  . ..  ,  , , ,  .

----------


## lessa

,       

     ,  , 
            ,               ..

----------

> 


           . -,    , -,     ,  -,    .

----------

> ,     ,    ,        .


   ?

----------

, .

----------


## Mariyam

> , .


 !    .



> . -,    , -,     ,  -,    .


,    . :Smilie:

----------

?    )))

----------


## Mariyam

,     -          ,   ,    :    -   .    ,     -        .        - : , , . 
 : ,   . :Smilie:            . ,    -.

----------

2  - ,               (   , , ,  -        ,   , ,   ,   (   !),          .        -    ,  -  ,   .    ,    ,   ,    ,   ,  . ,  ,     .)   -       .     ,     ,    !  :Wow:  ,    ! ..  -   ,  ,   ,    ,        -  ! 
:       .  -   ,    . 
:     - .

----------

:    . -  ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Woda

,           ?!   6-7 ,   4    ...
,    ,    ...
  ..

----------


## Mariyam

-  10 ,  -,    ,    .   ,  17   ,  .

----------


## Mariyam

,    :    ,   -   .  ,      ,       ,  .    ,     .    ,      ,  ,   ,   ,  -     ,  -      , .

----------

*Woda*,      (-,  ), , , ...      !  ,  ,      ...   ,      :Smilie:   ,     ,      ,         :Frown: 
*Mariyam*,      - -   ,    , -    20-30  ...      2-    ,      .        -    ...
        , : "  !"  .     ,  "...".     :Smilie:

----------


## -2

,     (2)         -     .    ,           (   2,2) ,     ,    ,  " -  -  -  ".   ,   ,         ...          ...

----------


## lessa

,

----------


## lessa

( )  ,

----------

*lessa*,  ...      ,   ,    ,  .      ,    -      - , ...   ,       ,      ?

----------

*lessa*, ,      ,   :Smilie:      ,    :Smilie:

----------

> *Woda*,      (-,  ), , , ...      !  ,  ,      ...   ,       ,     ,      ,


 ,  . -    .  .

   ,    ,    3,5 .        -     ,    ,       .         .

----------

> *lessa*, ,      ,       ,


    . .

----------

**, ,     ...   ,      .       ,   ?

----------


## lessa

,   ,      (14 )

 ,  ,     ,      ,

----------

*lessa*, ,  - ?  ?

----------

**, -...     ,      , ,   ,  -,    .     -    ,     .  .

----------


## lessa

,      (  )    ,

----------


## Woda

,    ...
      .    ,    !.   ...    )))

----------


## kuznechyk

> ,      
> ,    ,    ...


   15    .   ,  .  -    .     .   ...
  ,        .    .       .
.

----------


## kuznechyk

[QUOTE=]**,  -, QUOTE]

 -   ?    .   ?

,    ,    ???
  ,    .

----------

[QUOTE=kuznechyk]


> **,  -, QUOTE]
> 
>  -   ?    .   ?
> 
> ,    ,    ???
>   ,    .



-  .        .         ,  3-    .   ,     . , ,      ,   ,        .

----------


## Mariyam

> 





> ,   ,    ,  .


    ,   ,   ,     ,      ,  ,      -      (  ,  ),     40 ,  100 .       ,     ,          ,    .    . 
    ,             -.... 



> -  .        .


 Ÿ    ,    ,     ,      ,  ,        :      -    4   ,    .          - ,   - ,     ,     .  ,  ,  :   ,  ?

----------


## lessa

> 15    .   ,  .


,   12    ,   ,   ,   ,    12  ...
,   -  ,

----------

,   -    ?   4     -     -,   -  - ,   :Embarrassment:  ?   ** ,   , -  ?

----------

> ,   -    ?   4     -     -,   -  - ,   ?   ** ,   , -  ?



4      :yes:

----------

**,      9 -     .  .    1     .
       (   -   ),           ,   -       ,       .  ,        (    ,        ). ...    -  ,     (  ),   ,     ...          ""  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  -   ,      .     -     ,        ...        ,     :Smilie:      ,   -   . 
!  ,    ,             2-3   .        :Smilie:  

-   ,   .

http://mamka.ru/conception/lifestyle.html

http://wantbaby.ru/planning/conception/basic/

http://www.zachatie.ru/ru/library/article/17464.php

 -   :Smilie:   -    :Smilie:

----------


## tchernobuh

> -  ?


  ,     ()    " "   (  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:  ).

----------


## lessa

,     ,   ,          ,         ,     ,     ,   ,          ,  -   

   ,      ,    ,     ,          

              ,

----------

**,          , ..      .
*lessa*,    -   ,    ...   .
 , ,    ,   !

----------


## lessa

,        ,         ,      (  ..)

----------


## Ulya

http://detochka.ru.  .   , .  -.     .    .      -  .      -    - , .  :yes:

----------

,  -    !  ,  .   -   9  .    -      ,   , 3 . 
   -     5 (!)   : ",      .    !" () ,   .    .       ,     .
        .          (),       ,   ,    ;       ,  .      .     - .  .     ,       ,  - . ,   ,  13-14  . .         6  - .  .    ,   - ,    .    ,       .     (  ),     -   ,   .    -    -  .  ,       . , ,    ,   - ,    ,  .   !        .  .    .
     !     -  .    .      ,       - ! -   ,    -  , ,  ,   .   - .    .   -   .  .
:    -      . , , .    .   -  -    .   -      . , ,      ,    .       -  ,  -  .     : ",  ,  !" ()   .        -   . ......

----------


## Mil

,  Ҹ   ??! =))))))))

----------

-  "".  ,    .     ,      .      ,   ,        ,    . ..  - - .  :Big Grin:     ,  , ,  .

----------


## Mariyam

> ,   ,        ,    .


    (  ,    )  .

----------


## Mariyam

> , ..      .


   -  ,        .    ,  ,     .    ,    :   (   ,     )  ,   .

----------

,        !   - !
 :Smilie:

----------

!     !   :Wow:

----------

,          -. -  7  ,,   .   , ,    , .    ,   ..
,   ,  .    ,   ,      .     ,   .    , ,      .     .

----------


## ZhP

> ,   ,


!    ,    () ,      !         ,    ,     !   ! :Wink:

----------


## Mil

,         -          !

----------

> ,         -          !


  :yes:      ,     ,    :Frown:  

   ,    

   2002.,  (,, ) .   ..    -   .   (  )     .    , -   ,10 .

,     ,  .   ,.    ,     , .   ,     .  :Wow:                  (1 .).        .       .    ,   .,  .         .  :Wow:     .  :yes:

----------

!   (( ,       , ,         .     .  ,    ,   .  , , !!!!

----------

> ,    ()


   "   ".http://www.mckolomen.ru/
     ,    ,   ,, 1-2     -.     .,  ,,   (  ..). .  .      (  ,,, ).   9 ...     . 16200 ( 2002 .!).      -        ,   300-400 . ...

----------

!!!
     ,    ..
        ,  (   -  ),    "",        ....- "   "-  ,   - "    "..  , -   -  ..  -2500 .        -  ....
     -           ""    - ..        13:00 -   : - "   !!!!!!!!"
   - ,    ??????
   - ???

----------

.    .        ,      .    . /,,  .

----------


## _

> !!!
>      ,    ..
>         ,  (   -  ),    "",        ....- "   "-  ,   - "    "..  , -   -  ..  -2500 .        -  ....
>      -           ""    - ..        13:00 -   : - "   !!!!!!!!"
>    - ,    ??????
>    - ???


              -          /       ,                                                    :Big Grin:

----------

, ..   -  ,   (  ,      )-       ,    ,  .    ..    ...     ...          -   ...  4 .,      ,  2 , ..   ,   8 .,    ,  - .
          , ,     ...     :1.         /  ,    , 2. -  , 3.  ....,    ...

----------


## Ekaterina

, ,    !

----------

> ,


     ,      .**,    ,   ,     .   ,  .




> (  ,      )-


     ,  ...

----------


## Mariyam

> -


    ,   ,          ()++ (  ,     ,    )     ,       +   .     /    ,      -2  2004  2005 .      -          /, ,       /    . +   ,   1,5   6000 .     .     ,    (     ),    ,     .

----------

,  -,          ?   ,    ..      ..
       ,     , .. ,         -,    .  ...

----------


## Mariyam

> ,  -,          ?   ,    ..


       ,    .      ,    ,      .    ,   ,        .

----------

,  ,        -   - ,     ......
..       ,        ...  ??

----------


## Mariyam

> ..       ,        ...  ??


     ,    6000    (    ),      ,        .    ?

----------


## Tatachka

,     .   - .
      ,  , (               ),    ,    .      :       .  -       ,      ,  ,          ,   ,         ,                 .
     -,    ,  .  ,  ,       ,   ,     ,        .

----------

?

----------

- - ,    ,  ....
    -,       ""-   ,    ???   ,      ....
   ,      ,  ..

    ,  ....

----------

,       -    !!!!
       ,      .....  .....

----------


## kuznechyk

> ,  ,        -   - ,     ......
> ..       ,        ...  ??


    :      ?     ?           2-.    ,  . 
   .
 ,         ,    ,              .   ,     : , ,  ,          ,          .         ,    .         .     :      !      !
  ,   :         -:    ,   ,     ,     ,               . 
      ,     !

----------


## kuznechyk

> ,      .....  .....


   ,      . 

   ,    ,            , ,  .

          .       ,        ,           ! 
   ,    .

----------

!!!    ...

----------

, ,   ... ,   ,       (   ,     ),     ,   .     ....?   -  ?      ?       - -  ?

----------


## kuznechyk

> , ,   ... ,   ,       (   ,     ),     ,?


  (    )  -       4    .    .       ,     , ,      .       .

             ,      ,         ,       .

----------

**,   ,     ,     .       ,         . !

----------


## kuznechyk

[QUOTE=]   ,           . QUOTE]

 ,   (     ):
  ,   
 ,    



  : , ,  ,   1,5   1,    3  .


  ,    , (   )       :-  ( 1 ,       ) -  -;    -  ,   .
-   (    -  ),   
;   3 . 

   :    (1),     (2)  (3)

!
 , , !!!!

----------


## kuznechyk

[QUOTE=ZhP]   ,    () , QUOTE]

        .     . ,     ,  :  , ,      .

  : 16  - :      :Smilie:

----------

-  !  -    .    .   -   -   ,  ? !

----------

> : 16  - :


 ... ,  .    "  ,   "!

----------

> ,   (     ):
>   ,   
>  ,    
> 
> 
> 
>   : , ,  ,   1,5   1,    3  .


     .   ,     .   .   .         .              , ,     .  :Stick Out Tongue:      ,   , ,  ( ?)  . ,, ,        .      (       ?),       .,       .

----------


## ZhP

,       !  :Wink: 

http://forum.klerk.ru/journalshowcom...journalid=3671

 Mariyam  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Tatachka

!!!  :Wow:   :Super:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Woda

!!! , ...
!...

----------


## kuznechyk

> -  !  -    .    .   -   -   ,  ? !


    .    .      ,        ,   ,   ,   . ,         . 

,      ,      !

----------


## Mariyam

-    " ".  -    28  (     -)      (20    - )   10-  (   -     )     (  ,        ,  ,  -   2 ).     ,   ,    ,    -,   ,  ,       ,        .   - :  ,        -  .   ,   -  ,    .     38 ,   40 .    :     ,   .  :   5-,  ,    .         ,      ,    ,   ,       ,          7     .     .   ,   - . ,  ,  -      7       .   ,       8   -   ,   :  - ,  .    -   4 ,     .  ,    ,   - ,      -             .    ,  ,     ,    ,      ,  .  :          ,           ,  ,         .         ,           ,   , ,      .  ,  ,       3000  3150  ,   3850           .    ,      -      ,     .     ,       4 ,       .    -,      :   4         ,        ,   :     , -    . ,  ,      :   ,        ,      ,    ,    . ,      ,   .        ,     ,            .   :         .     5+!  ,   .

----------

*Mariyam*,  10-   ...   -?
,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## ZhP

> :


  ?

----------


## Mariyam

13  . ,        :yes:

----------

!     !  :yes:

----------

> .    .      ,        ,   ,   ,   . ,         . 
> ,      ,      !


  -    -. marina@issep.rssi.ru

----------


## ZhP

> 13  . ,


   ?

----------


## kuznechyk

> -    -. marina@issep.rssi.ru


          .

----------


## kuznechyk

> -    " ".


-! !      !

----------

[QUOTE=],   -    ?   4     -     -,   -  - ,  ? 


   ...   ...
    ...   :Embarrassment:  
,         .     ,      -   !   ,       .   ,

----------


## Mariyam

> ?


       26  -   ,    ,    ,    . ,         ,   ,         .        ,    ,  ,   ,   .

----------


## Mil

=)))     ?       -    !

----------


## Mariyam

> =)))     ?       -    !


         ,   ,    ,   -  .           ,    .    -  ,  ,    42   48-. ,       ,   - , , .

----------

Mariyam,    !!!!!!!!!!!!!   ,   !!!!!!!!

----------

> ,   ...


   -    ? .. ,    ,  .   ?

----------


## net

*Mariyam*, , ,     .

----------

Mariyam ,      ,     .....

----------

*Mariyam*, !




> .. ,    ,  .   ?


  , .  . ,         .,,.

----------


## Mil

=))      "" ...
   ,   -     (  ,       =)))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------

> =))      "" ...
>    ,   -     (  ,       =)))))))))))))))))))))))))


  ... ,    .
,   ,   -    ?    1,   - . 7  ,      ,    ,  .... !

----------


## Tatachka

, ,    ...

----------

> , ,    ...


    -   .      - ,  . ,    - ?

----------


## 78

,   !  16 .          ,      ))))
 ,   , ! ..        , .   .    /,  ,  .  +-1 ,   ,  ))))        .

----------


## Tatachka

> -   .


,     ,     , - ,  : , ,   .     ,    ,   .

----------

!
 -   ?

----------

> -   .


     .
     :       ,  ,    . ..  ,        .    -   ,       )

----------

> .
>      :       ,  ,    . ..  ,        .    -   ,       )


   .    ...

----------


## Moolekula

, ,        ...    - ,   - ...

----------

!  ,        ,   ,          ?

    ,   ....

----------

> *Mariyam*, !
> 
> 
> 
>   , .  . ,         .,,.


    .      :Wow:

----------

...          , ,     ,    . ,    -  ,   :
1. . , .   ,    )  , )   , )    ( )
2.   .     .   (  )   ""  ,             .         .
3. .  ,     ,   -       ,  -   4-5     ,   ( , )       .
4.     .  ,  ,      -         . .. ,   .    - ,  ( ),  ( ).
5.    3  -  ( .   ) -    ,      ;   -   ,   ,    ,    ,         .      ""  -  ,     ,   ,   ,   .      -   -      .
6.   ,  , 4  -   (      ),  ,      (   ).  , ,   . 
7. ...   ,   ()      2-3 ,            .    -  .      . -,       1  (       "" ,         ), -,  ,     , .    ,     ,   ...     ?   -        ? ,  6 , ... ,    20   .   . 
8.         ,  .    ,          -      .
9. -.   .  20    (  ).   ,       .  ...  1-2 -     .   -     , .. ,   .
10. , -.
11. ,   - -, ,   ,    ,      .        , . 
,         ,        ,   - . -    , - -  .         http://vbooks.ru/read_book/?id=12751...1fb6928&page=1   -    ,   . ,         " ,  ", ,   .
    - . .

----------

,    6 ,      ?

----------

,:  ?

----------

,   .       ,    ?

----------

> 6 ,      ?


 ,    ,  .   -    ,   -  .     : ) , )    . ,     ,     . 



> ,    ?


  ,     -     .     -  .

----------

,    ,      .
   ,  ,       ,   .

----------

:
1.  "".     1,5 .   ,       .    "Aktax" () , ,    ,    ,        ..   (    ),   .     ,   ,   ( - ,  -       ).  .

----------

2.         .:   ,       ,      3-4 ,   .   1,5-3  (  ).  !

----------

3. -    .        ,      "",  ,.      .
4. ,     .        "".
5.     .    ,    .  ,   ,  .     ,  .
6.    8   ,           ., ,  ,.        ,     .
7.   ,     .  "" , .  :Wow:             ...    ...    , ,         . !   1600  4500  .  (100%   2  3 )       .   ,    .

----------

.     5 ,          (        ,     ,     ).    ,       .    ,   -    -?   .   " ".    ,    ,  .  , ,   5 (!) . NUK,       .

----------

> 8   ,


,     5   4 .        .        .       .   ,    2 .     ,      )))

----------


## Tasya

?    ?  - ,   -,      . -  ,   .

----------

,              ,     .  -   -  !           ,         1,5 .  :Frown:    ,   ,  )      ,   , )     , )   ,     - .      -    .       .    ,       .    . , ,      ,   ,       .   4-5    .       +  -  .    .  ,    -         -  .     ,   .    150    . 
 ,   ,   .      .

----------

> ?


        . , ,.       .- -  .

----------

3-- , ,   ,  .     .   ,  -    .   ,       , ..  ,        .    5,        ,      -  .

----------

?

----------

4-.           -   ,   ,   -    ,    .    .        ,    .  ,   , ..  ,  -    ,   -     .

----------

,   !        ,  .    :   - ,   -   .       -    "Sweet mama".           .      . (  ),     ,  .  ,      "",   . , ,  ,               ,   ""  . ,     ,           .

----------


## O/lEHbKA

!!!
    .  52   3,530 .

----------

> ?


      .   ,  -  .  ,    -   -  1,5 ,   -  ,    - 3-4 .

----------

, -,  30        , ,     ,         ,   .      1,5 , ,  .         -     -  ...     4     ! ..  !

----------


## Sveta

,     .      .

----------

.   ,  ,      :Wow:  ,      **.     , ,   -    (,   !)     .     ,      5    -     -       .       1 ,       .   ,     :Embarrassment:  ,   .     :  ,    ,      20 .

----------

> 


     ....  :Frown: 


> 


 .    ,  ,  ,  !

----------

> ,


     ))

----------

34   .    -    http://pospelow.narod.ru/KTG.htm http://www.art-med.ru/articles/list/art149.asp

----------


## Kriniza

> :  ,    ,      20 .


 ,  ,    ...:0

----------

> ,  ,    ...:0


, ,    . , ,  . ,  ,    ,  ... ....

----------


## Kriniza

> ,  ,    ,  ... ....


... .    ?

----------

> 34   .


  - ,   ..    .  ,    ,     26  .  ,    .

----------

> ?


 .        .  :Frown:

----------


## Kriniza

> .


.  ..    ... :Frown:

----------


## lessa

.       20 .    ,        .   ,         .

  ,       ,           .              .

,        ,      ,       .

       ,      ,   .      ,     .

----------

, ,  .  , ,    .  :Kiss:

----------


## lessa

,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Kriniza

> ,     .


- ...      . .    .    -       .   ...   ,      ,    ,          .      - ,         .       "" -   -     " " .      ...  .    - , ..

----------

*Kriniza* -            - "   !" () , 
http://forum.klerk.ru/journalshowcom...&jpostid=10262       31 .          :
1.  
2.  (       )
3.    
4.  
5.    
6.      .   :Wow:      .

----------

> =**  ,         .     ,      -   !   ,       .   ,


    9 !

----------


## lessa

> *Kriniza* -            - "   !"


   ,    ,           .     ,             .

            ,               ,       .

  ,    ,          12        .

----------

> 9 !


  :Wow:  !!!        (  18).

----------

> 


   ...

   .      :  :   .   67 ,  ,    .            ,    .  
 ,   ,    ,    ,      .()
        (),     ,      (  ). .         :Smilie:  .   
   :      .         .  -       ,       -  ,     ,      :Smilie:

----------

-    ,  .        2000  .    ,  -   .   - - -      .

----------


## iov

,       ,     :       !!!  :Smilie:          ,  - !     !!!           .    .     !!!  :Embarrassment:   :yes:

----------

> 2000


  ?    , , ,?   .      ?

----------

> ?    , , ,?   .      ?


 ,     - 2000   -      .      -  ,     (    ),  ,  ,   .     ,    700-800  .

----------

> ,  - !     !!!


    . .   :yes:

----------

,    . , ,     ,  - -   !      .     .

----------

> ,    .


      ,   , ,   , .   :yes:

----------

.   .     ,   ,    .        ,   ;    -  .  - ,       ,  ,     ,   .     -   .   ,    ,     . ,  ,   ,   -,      -     .

----------

> -


      .   :Big Grin:    -  ...   :yes:

----------

**, ...   :Smilie:        ...

----------

> **, ...         ...


, !   ?   :Wow:   , ! ,  ,          ,     ,       ?  :Wow:

----------

,  - -  ? ,    , -       ,   - -   - ...  ,  -   ... ,    ?    ?

----------

.     -   ,   -.      .

----------

> .


 ,   ....   :Frown:      -?  :Frown:

----------

?

----------

33 .

----------

:yes:  , ,   -      .   ,      .  -          .

----------

> ,    . , ,     ,  - -   !      .     .


,,  .  - .   .      .  -  ,   ,    .  ,,  ,      . ,,        .
**,      ,   "".     .

----------

,

----------

> -          .


  ...  :Frown:

----------

,   ,   ,    .

----------

> ,   ,   ,    .


 ?      !   :Wow:

----------

,      .   )

----------

> ,      .   )


.         ,     -    -   (, )    .        ....   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tatachka

, ,     ...
!!!!!!!!!
- ,     ,   .  , ... -  ,   , . -,    --       .  ,    ,  .      .  , ,  ,  ,      ,   - .   , .

----------

...

----------


## Mariyam

> :
> 
>          .


 


> ,      ,   "".     .


    .        .    ,       ,      -.

----------

!!!

----------


## pretty

**, !     !!!   ::   ::   ::   :Baby:  
,   !  :Wow:

----------

**,  :Smilie:  ,  !!!

*Tatachka*,       ,      ,   ,    20-      :Smilie:         .  , 20-  ,         ,       .

----------


## iov

::   ::   ::   :Baby:  , !!!      ,      :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ZhP

> !!!


 ,    ,     -!    !
 ! !
        !

----------

::   !    !

----------

::  **, ! ::

----------

! .....  ::     !
  -         .    !       !

----------

> ,   ,    ,                    
>       ,      ,


  ,        ???
     7 .     (  ,   ,   !!!,      ) -

----------


## net

**, , .    ,

----------

!!!

     ,     )

  ,       .

    -    .    !    .    ,    .   ,    -       (      ).       - 12  -      ,    .   .    -        !      !      , ,         .    ,  .      ,   ,    .      4  (.           ),       .   -        ,  -  .   -   .       .   ,    .

         .   .  .

        )

----------


## _

::   ::   ::  
!!!!!!!

----------

,      !!!  ,   !!!

----------


## Kriniza

> 


 .          . ,        ?!

----------

,       :Smilie:     - ,    . ,          ,     -    ?
...

----------


## iov

,    :Wink:

----------


## lessa

,   .       (     ).       .

 :Frown:  

  ,     ,      .

         .

----------

*lessa*,  :Smilie:  .    ,      :Smilie: 

!           :Smilie:  , .  .

----------


## Mariyam

> 


    ,    .

----------


## Mariyam

, ,  ,     ::   ::   ::  
 ,     :yes:  ,    -   .  ,    ,    ,          :Wow:

----------

> .   .  .


   ? ?




> .


  !    35     : "  !   !   !"... ....     . ,  .... 
, ,        !       -  !  !

----------

, ,       ::   ::   ::  
   .
,  ,  -    ?     ?      ,          -  ?

----------

> 


   .     ,  ,     ( ,      -  20   )  .       ,     .     .     1,5      ,          .      ,         . 


> 


   .

----------

? -   
? - 47000 -    .  .

    ,    70000 -   .      15  30% - ,     .    -   .

     - http://www.fdoctor.ru

    .    .    . 

     .

----------

> .


   -     ,   ,   .      ,   .   .

----------

(  9,30)  -  .   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   3500, 51 .        (  ).     ,   !!!! 

   ,   !!!!!!!!!!   !       ,               .   ,    !!!!!      ,    !

----------

, ,    ! 
 -, !!!!( ).

----------

> !!!!!


     .   !

   !

----------


## SvetaSG

> !


  !
    !   .
  , !
 ,   ,   !

----------

:Smilie:  ,      ( -  ).
     ,    .

----------


## iov

, !!!!!!!     !!!!!  , ,    !!!!!    ::   ::   ::

----------

!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pretty

!!!!

----------


## Helper-2005

::   ::   ::  **, **,   !!!
   !   ::   :Baby:   ::

----------


## net

::   ::   ::   ::

----------

::  , !     ,    !  ::  .      ,   !  :Baby:    -   ,   ,     ,  !  :Baby:

----------


## Mariyam

, , !  :Wow:   ""  ,     "".  :Love:   !   ::   ,   .  :Super:      ,  .  :Baby:     .  :Dezl:

----------

!!!!!  !!!!    ,  ,  ,  !!!!

----------

, ,   ,     .    .   .

----------


## Mariyam

> , ,   ,     .    .   .


,        ,      ,      ,         :yes:

----------


## ˸

,      ,         ,    :Embarrassment:       ...      :Frown:   -   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,      ,         ,         ...       -


  -.    ?     ?   ?   ?   ?  ,      .

----------


## Kriniza

> ,      ,         ,         ...       -


 ,      .      .   -   -  .     .  : "!   !" -   .    .   -   .    .     - ,    ,  ...  .     - .   .    3,5 .   ,     ..  :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> ,      .      .   -   -  .     .  : "!   !" -   .    .   -   .    .     - ,    ,  ...  .     - .   .    3,5 .   ,     ..


    ,         .      ,           ,  ,    2,5             4   ,    45...  :Frown:

----------

*˸*,    .    ,     .           "  ,  ..."      :
1. ,
2. ,
3. ,   ,
4. ,   .
   - ,  3   .

----------


## ˸

,   ...     :Smilie:

----------

*˸*,     3   -      :Smilie:   -  (      ,       ,    , ).

----------


## Kriniza

> 


 , ,  ?     27 .   ()   ( 30 )   (!!!)   .    - !  .   40 .    ,   ?   -   . 
 ...     ? -     . .  .       5,2 (!!!) .    .    !!!
 -  , . :    -  -  -   !!  .   :Smilie:

----------

> :    -  -  -   !!  .


  ,        .       .

----------


## ˸

> , ,  ?


    ,   ,   

_ -  , . :    -  -  -   !!  .  _  

          ,    ,        (    ,  ...""         ),        .    ,  ,

----------

> ,        .       .


  :yes:             .
 ,  .     ,  .     ,        :Embarrassment:  .  ?   ,  .   ,   . ,  ,      100%       .            .  :Big Grin:     4 .

----------

> ,  ,


   "  ,   ,  ,      "  .       ,   ..,     .

----------


## Kriniza

> 


-.     (2001.)   300 .   . 8 ,  . , .   ,  " "   -    .   .. 



> ,    ,        (    ,  ...""         ),


      .    .          -    .          .    .        , ...  :Frown: 



> ,        .       .


  ..     : ,   ""  -     - , ..,     -  ,   .      ...  :Frown:

----------

> ,  " "   -    .   ..


      . 




> ,  " "   -    .


     ? ...

----------


## Kriniza

> .


    .  ,    ....



> ? ...


   ,         ...  :Smilie:

----------

> .  ,    ....


  ,   , ..  ,    . .


> ..


   ,        :Frown:

----------


## SvetaSG

> "  ,   ,  ,      "  .       ,   ..,


   100!    ,   .    .           ,     !       !
    ,   ,     ,       !

----------

> ,     !       !


         .  :yes:  


> : ,   ""  -     - , ..,     -  ,   .      ...


  ...

----------


## SvetaSG

.
      !      -  ,   ,   :  , ,     ..  ..     ... !
  ,*˸*,        !  :yes:

----------


## Kriniza

> ...


..     ...  :Frown:         ,      ""...     ,            ...          ...  :Frown:

----------


## ˸

> -  ,   ,   :  , ,     ..  ..


 ,          ,        ,              :Frown:   :Wink:          ,    ..

----------


## Kriniza

> 


   :   -  .     .       .  -         ,     .     . 



> ,    ..


   .  :Smilie:    ,  -     !   :Smilie:   :Smilie:    !

----------


## ˸

> .  -         ,


   ,         :Big Grin:       , ..     ,          ,            :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,      ""...


       .          ,    ,       .       ,  .

----------


## ZhP

> ,    ..


 ,       -    ! ,     .    ?   .   .

----------


## ˸

> ,       -    ! ,     .    ?   .   .


     ,    ,      ,    ,                :yes: 
 ,     ,   ,    ?

----------


## ZhP

*˸*,       .  .     "   ,     "    .

----------


## ˸

> *˸*,       .  .     "   ,     "    .


  ,       ,  ,            :yes:

----------

> ,         .      ,           ,  ,    2,5             4   ,    45...



,    , .     ,    .    ,   .     ,  ,  ,     .

----------

> ,    ..


   ...
 ,       ?
      .    -   ....

----------


## ˸

> ,       ?      .    -   ....


       ?        ,     ?  :Wink:  
     ,     ,    " "       ,     ,         .

----------

.    ,    ,   ,  .  ,       .   2,5 .    ,      ...

----------

-      ,     .  -  ,        .

http://www.mariamm.ru/doc_9.htm

----------


## Sveta

.      3 ,     .    .  ,     ,     ,    .

----------


## ˸

> .    ,    ,   ,  .  ,       .   2,5 .    ,      ...


  ,     ,            :Frown:     ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## ˸

1  ...,       ,   ..,    .        ,     .

----------


## Sveta

,  ,  ,    - 
    ,       .    .   , ,   ,  .   ,    . . 
  .    ,     20 ,   ,       .

----------


## ˸

> , ,   ,  .


      ,      ,       4           :Frown:      ,           :Frown:

----------


## ZhP

> ,     ,     ,    .


 ,      .       -       .        !

----------

> .        ,     .


     ,   ,     3-5  ? **   ...   :Cool:             .     ,  ....     ,   .  :yes:  
           ...   .     ...       :yes:  
       ...  :Frown:    ,       -    -   ...  :Cool:

----------


## ˸

> ,       -    -   ...


        ,                  ,    - ,  -               ,     -    ,       ,           ,    ?         ,               ?

----------


## Sveta

> -


 -   !         . 



> ...


     .        .          .   .      .      .
     (  )   ,     ,        .



> ,       -   -   ...


 .
    ,   ,     ,    .    .     ,    ,     .

----------


## ˸

> .


    ?         ,   (      )
   ,          ,         (      )

----------


## Sveta

> ?


    ,  10000$     .    3 .
  ,     ,       .

----------


## Sveta

,        .    ,      .  35     ,   20.

----------


## ˸

> ,     ,       .


*Sveta*,      (     -    ?),      ,   
     ,    ,  - 1,5     ,     ,     ,     ,  ,    . ,   ,   , ..       ,          :Frown:           ,   ,

----------


## ˸

> 35     ,   20.


 ,     21            :Wow:

----------

> -               ,


,    ....    ...
     ,    -     :Frown:

----------

> ,     21


    ....        ....  :Frown:  
   .    -  :yes:      .  :yes:

----------


## stas

> .    -


 ...            -        :Smilie: .

----------


## Helper-2005

*stas*,   ,   - !  :Smilie:

----------


## _

,     ,         ,  -,    ,

----------

!?  -  -,   ?

----------

> .


 ...  ,  ,  ,    ,       ,   -        .  :Frown:   - . 



> ...


   : "   -   ."   - ....

----------

!!!!!      4 ,      . , ,     .  ?     .     ? ,

----------

**,   ,   ...     -    ,  ,  .

----------

,  ,   ,   .

----------

> ,          ,...


.

----------


## Rumaka

**, ,      (   ).      :Wink:       .
          .    -   . ,     .

----------


## chanterelle

, ,   ,    .  ,  .     ,     ,  ,  ,   ,      - ,       .         ,       .   ,    .      ,      (  )

----------


## Rumaka

> 


   .     .    .    .

----------

!!!!!!     ,    ,      , - -   : "  . !"      ,   ,     (   ),          !!!!!    ??!!!
  .    .      .    ,   100     .
  ,    (     ),        ,   ,      .   .
  27 !!  36.  ????!!!!
,       .

----------


## ˸

> .


    -     ???

----------


## chanterelle

> .     .    .    .


   ,  .      . ,             ! ..   ,     ,  ,        8   !   ?   ,  !     ,     ?    -         ,    ,        ?  .    ,   .  ,   (  ),   .        ,       ()    .   ,    . *Rumaka,*   ,      ?

----------


## net

.

----------


## Rumaka

> ,


    2001 .,     (  ).  ,     . ,   .     (!)  (   )  :Wink:

----------


## chanterelle

*net*,   ,    ,    ,      ,     .    ,     ,      .         ,    - .        ,           :Frown:  .     ,           ,      .     ,      .        ,              (  )  :Wink:

----------

, ,      ,   -       .        .

----------

> **, ,      (   ).           .
>           .    -   . ,     .



     ,       ,     ,   .     ?     ?       :Wow:

----------

> -   . ,     .


   ,      ,   ,      . ..     .      .    .  - . 



> 


  .   .    .
,      -       ,    .        (  !).     1    . , ,   .  :Frown:

----------

!         !    ((((

----------


## Rumaka

> ,      ,   ,      .


     10  (   ).     ,        .

----------

,        ? ?    ?

----------


## chanterelle

> ,        ? ?    ?


  , ,        ,   ,  ,  . .

----------

*chanterelle*,        ;-)

----------

> 


  :Smilie:

----------

**, !     !

----------


## irina7

> *net*,          ,    - .        ,           .     ,           ,      .     ,      .        ,              (  )


     .              ,     .... :Frown: (
        ()              .   .  16,  . 
    ...

----------


## .

?         ,   (      )
   ,          ,         (      )  

         6      ,     ,   .

----------

1    !!!!!!!!    ,              ???

----------


## chanterelle

> 1    !!!!!!!!    ,              ???


!         ( ) +  ,    .

----------


## chanterelle

> .              ,     ....(
>         ()              .   .  16,  . 
>     ...


          ,      .     ,   , ,   ? ,  ,  -    ,      (-,      ),                ,   ,   ,   ,      .     ,      ?     -?

----------

> ?


 ,       .        (      ?),      .  ,          ,     ?             ,    .  :Frown:

----------


## katya01

,    ,    ,     , , ,        3 ,   2   ,         .  ,      ,       , ,  .
  ,  Mariyam ,     ,                 ,        ,  ,         ,  .

----------

> ,    ,    ,     , , ,        3 ,   2   ,         .  ,      ,       , ,  .
>   ,  Mariyam ,     ,                 ,        ,  ,         ,  .


,       ,      ,       ,     .

----------

*katya01*  ,           ,     .

----------

katya01,          -  ))). 
,        .   -       .

----------

:Frown:    -     9 ,    -   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  ...

----------

> ,  ,         ,  .


     ?    1   3-4 .

----------

> !         ( ) +  ,    .


     ,   ...

...      ....  3  , 31   .... ....     ....         ,

----------

, **     ??

----------


## iov

2 ,  ....

----------


## iov

,       :Wink:    2,  2    .

----------

, ,    - ,   .

----------

,   - ,    ..

----------

,   -          ?  ,  , ,  ?

----------


## chanterelle

,       :Stick Out Tongue: ,  -  . ,       .      ,    -   . -      .    -      :Grenade:  .       ,         ,     .  ,      .      -  ,    .  :yes:

----------

*chanterelle*,           "   ,     "    ----,      , 9

----------


## chanterelle

> *chanterelle*,           "   ,     "    ----,      , 9


 -  !    "  ,  ",          ,       .-    ,  ,   .       ,           .   ,   (  , ),        -    .   ,  .      ,          .  ,      . ,    ,   ,    .

----------

,    -   ,   , , ,    ,    (  ).    .    4-    -  -     .  ,

----------


## chanterelle

,  ?  :Wow:  ,   ,  ""      :Smilie:        - -     :Frown:  ,  ,    , .  -  ?  ,  , -    . ,  ,     .    .   , .

----------

, ,  ,       .   ,    ,    .  ,  , .  ,   -    .

----------

> ,  ?  ,   ,  ""            - -     ,  ,    , .  -  ?  ,  , -    . ,  ,     .    .   , .


"" -  ,         .     ,  ,          .        .    -    ,     .         ,      . ,       .   ,      .

----------


## chanterelle

. ,     .    ,      ,      20       - 40  ,  .      ,     :Frown:         .      :Wink:    8- -     32 .

----------

> . ,     .    ,      ,      20       - 40  ,  .      ,            .        8- -     32 .


  :Smilie:    ,     :yes:     36  -  ,   :yes:          .    38,     40.

----------


## chanterelle

35         ,  2   .   ,       .     -   ,   ,     ,   11 ,         19!!!!!         !  :Wink:      !  :Smilie:

----------

.      .       :Wink:

----------


## chanterelle

.    ,  , .       :Big Grin:

----------

- ,  ,

----------

.           ,       .      ,  ,    ,    .    -     .    ,   .     7,5 .          .   ,   .          9,5 ,      . , 4  .      ,   .

----------

**,     ?      ...

----------

> ?


              .   .
 ,    ,    ,     ,      .

----------


## iov

7   54 ,  3200. !!!!!!!!!!   , , !!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :Super:   :Kiss:

----------

::   ::   ::   ! !

----------


## iov

:Wink:

----------

::   ::   ::

----------

.......))))))))))))))))

----------

! !

----------

!!!  !!! 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## katya01

,      !!!  !!!

 ::   ::   :: [/QUOTE]

----------

...   :Smilie:       -  /  -   ...  ...   ,  ,    .   49   20 .  .       -  ,         .         -      .       .   2      ,  ..     -     .            ...    , ...    -    4-   .  ,   ""  20          .
 .

----------

,    .  
 ,  :     ,   .  
  ,  -    
.        
 .  ,    - ,  
     - . ,   
,    :     .
    ,   ,  
 ,        . !
***
1-3 a
1)     - ,   
   .
2)    ,      . 
  -  ,      .
3)       -   .
4)  .    -  -.
5)   ,  .  - .  .  - .
6)  ,  ?
7)     .
8) ,  .    -  .
9)            .
10)       .

***
3-6 
1)      .
2)   -   ,      .
3)  -   . -!  !
4)      !
5)      -  .
6)        .
7)     - ,   ,    
.   .
8)  ?   -  .
9)        .   ?   
. ,    .
10)       .   .

***
6-9 
1)        10 . 
       - 
   . ,  ? ,  .
2)   .
3)  ,         .
4)        .  
      .     
  -     .
5)       ,     :
    2  - .
6) ,   ,      
!
7)    ,       - 
.
8)       .  -   
 !
9)        .   ?     
-    .
10)       . ,  , 
 ?

***
The end
    ,    .    20-
        : -
.   .  ? .
   .

----------


## net

.     .      3 .     "  "   .     ,    .

----------

*net*,    3-       :Smilie: )))
   ,  ?

----------


## net

::       .  ,     .  "    ".

----------

*net*,       ))) .

----------


## kuznechyk

,  :

       ,  4 !

     . ,     ,  - .

----------

!  .       .        . .  (   ),      ,   . .        (   ).     .    .     , .. . ,      .    ?    ?        ,    ?   ? , !!!!      !!!!

----------


## ZhP

**,      ,      .
     .   :
"               ,    ,            .      : ,    ,    ,  ,  ."
,       .       .     ,    .    ,   .
http://www.mosgorzdrav.ru/mgz/komzdr...3?OpenDocument

----------


## .

7ya.ru       .     .

----------

?

----------

**,        ? , ,      :Smilie:

----------

**,    ,       -   .

----------

**,  ))))   , ...

----------

,   !   ,   . ,         ,        ! :yes:      ,    ,            ! :Frown:

----------


## SARa

**,    ,        . ,  ,    - -  ...

, ,      - ,        ...    -    ...   , -    .  :Smilie:  !

----------

.    ,  . 

:      ? 

: , .  ,     .    ,        ,    . 

:  !       !     ,      ? 

:     ,   ,       ,  ,        . 

:  !       !   !    ,   . ,    : ,     ,      . 

:  ,   .     -.    . 

:        !    .  ,  -      . 

: , !    ,       ,    ,   ,     . 

: ?    ?     ? 

:    ,          ,       . 

:  !     ,   ,    . 

:     .  ,    ,  ,   ,  ,     .   ,        .  ?...

----------

**, ,   ..   ...

----------

,  ,  ,      (   ) ,       -  ?    ,      ,    ,        :Frown:               ...

----------

,   ... 
 ,   ,               3  6 .  10   ,       .           .    3.     ,   2  - .  2:45   .       .       .    5 .    .     .  .
        ,      .            .              , ,  . ,     .
     .      .    ,   ,      .             .      ,  .    .
     ,        .     -  .         .         .  .       .      .  , !  ?   ,     .   .  . .   .     . .    .       .        ,   ,     .  .  ,            . ,          .
      .   ,        .    .     ,   .      ,     .   ,     .   ,   ,   ,     ,      ,      ,       .
,     ,    ,          .       -         .

----------

,     ,  -      -       "  ", " ", " "  . 
   ,               . 
   (  ),   " "      . ,    (  ,      )    "     ",   ,           .  ,              ,       . 
      ,  ,     ,    ,          -,        . 
       "   "    ,  15   36 .    ,         .      : ",       39 ..." -  ,        ! 
     :    ,   ,      ,   ,            . 
       (        )   ,      -    ,            </p> 


       ,     ,            ( , ),        ! 
  -        ,       ,       .          ,   ,   ,     ,         2 ,     .    . 
  .    ,  -    .          .  - . 


   !!!      ,          .       ,    ,            .         ,    -       ,     . 

   ,             ,   -    .  -              ,     .      .      . 


      -   .              .         ,      ,    .  -       . 

 : 
               .      ,  -  ! 
-: 
"-         !" (-,  ,      ,         )- "        ." 
"-        !" - " ,       -     ,       ". 
"-        !" - ",          ,           " 
"-   -     !" - "    ,  ,  ,        -      ". 
"-         !" - "   -   ". 
"-   -     !" - "              ,       ,    ,  ,  ,   ". 
"-       8   !" - "         " 
"-     !" - "       "!", "?"  "",   ,   " 
"-       ,  " - "          " 
"-        !" - "       ,     ". 
"-   !" - "       " 
"-        !" - "         " 


  ,        . ,         -      ,   . 
               . -!   )) 


        "  "  "  ". ,    .            ", , ". 


5       -   ,    . 
1.  
2.  
3.   
4.  
5.   ,      . 


       .   ,    ,  -    .       ,             ,               . 


  .   -   ,      .       ,      ,        -        ,      . ,      ,      ,   -  .   -             .      ,   ... 
,  -      . 


   " ,       ?"      ,            ,            .         "    ,    " (       :"      ,  "  " ,  " (    ) 

  . 
        :        .    :    ,    -   ,         -        ,        .      . 


  -     ,        ,     ,     - ,    - .       .   ,     ,         .            "  ,  ,  ,  "          . ,      ,        . 

     - ,       ,   !! 
   -         !       ,         

,  !!! ))

----------


## Moolekula

-    .    .    .    12-13 . -,      ?    ?
-,    ,      ?
 ,  -  ?

----------

> -,      ?    ?


 ,  )))



> -,    ,      ?


 - ,      ( )  .     



> ,  -  ?


  .  -  ,  .   ,   ,

----------


## Moolekula

, !
     , ?
 .

----------


## VasilisaV

*Moolekula*, )))))
      ,       .
   ,     .....       ....  , ))))))))))))))))

----------


## Moolekula

VasilisaV, !
       ?  ?

----------


## SARa

, ,      ?    ? 

*Moolekula*,      20  .     ...

----------

> Moolekula,      20  .     ...

----------


## VasilisaV

, ,  ,   ,       ,    .... 
     ...       ,   .....
      ,      ,   ,   ,      ,     ,    -   .        ...       -  !!!!!!!    .
  ,    -  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    , ,  ,   .......     ,        ,       )))))       !      , ....    ,         !:  ::

----------


## Mashunya

> ?    ?


   ?     .   ,        .

----------


## SARa

29  - 3  .  ,     ...   ,      ...

----------

,  .      ?

----------


## Mashunya

**,    ?     ? 
http://www.oooo.ru/
   3   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chocolate

! -      ! ,       ?   :   . ??

----------

!             ,      ,      -  .    ,              ,  , ,   ,      -   .   .        "  ,        "  :Wow: .     :Smilie:

----------


## lessa

,   . .     ,   ,       ,         .
     (   26 :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------

*lessa*,  :Smilie:  ,         ,  .

----------


## lessa

*.*   ,         , .

   ,     ??

----------

*lessa*, 6 ,   1- ,       :Smilie:

----------


## V

> ! -      ! ,       ?   :   . ??


-      -   .

----------

> -      -   .


     ,      :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ˸

,   ..  :Wink:    12 ..

----------


## V

*˸*,    ,      :Smilie:       -   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ˸

*V*,        ,    .

----------


## 1995

> ...


!  :Talk:

----------


## V

> *V*,        ,    .


  :yes:         ,     -  ,    -   max   20-22  "  "  :yes:   .

----------


## ZhP

> max   20-22  "  "


   ,  !  :yes: 
 !  :yes:

----------

.     .        .      .   ,     .

----------


## olgachen

!    !!!

----------


## ˸

*olgachen*,     .    ?

----------

,     ,       :Smilie:   . ,  ,        ?

----------

, ...     ))))

----------

,    ?

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:    -  .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
**,   ,   -       :yes:    !

----------

> ,    ?


   !  :Lol:            -  .    -     ,        ))))       - .

----------

> 


    .  ,

----------

> 


-        .

----------


## zAngel

**,     ?

----------


## Eccola

:Smilie:  ?  12      :Smilie:

----------

> 


 ,  .    ?

----------

> **,     ?


  ,      :Lol:

----------


## Eccola

> ?


  :Smilie: ))     !

----------

> ,     ,        . ,  ,        ?


!!!!!!       :    (    )   (   ).
     ""       ,         :Wow:

----------

> (   )


   ?  ?

----------

> ""       ,


   ,      :Wink:

----------


## Kinia

> ,


  ,     ,    .

      ,    ,      (   ,        ).    13 .    .  .

----------


## ZhP

> !!!!!!       :    (    )   (   ).
>      ""       ,


  .   .         ,      . ,    . 
   ,     ,    ,      .  , .          .

----------

.    ,    ?     (      ,    )  : ,  ,  -   ,          .

----------

> ,


 ? 
  ,    ,         .            (   -    ,        )        .

----------

,    .        .   ,    .      ,            . !

----------

-  ,  -  ,  -  . .      .  .        ...  .    , -

----------

> 


     ?

----------

!   !  17 !  :Smilie:

----------


## Kinia

[QUOTE=;51133613] ? 

,   12  ( ),  6 .        ,  ,  ,        ..    .

----------

> 17 !


 ::  !!!

----------

> !!!


))

----------

[QUOTE=Kinia;51133649]


> ? 
> 
> ,   12  ( ),  6 .        ,  ,  ,        ..    .


..      . 




> -  ,  -  ,  -  . .      .  .        ...  .    , -


   . -       -   .       -   ,      ...  .     .       .             ,   ,  .  ,         :Wink: 



> ,    .


...      .      -.

----------

> ?


 "   ".     9  (7 .    2 )  16,5 . .   ,     ,     4        .      :Wink:

----------

> ...      .      -.


    .        ,          .           ,     .

----------

> 


..     ?  .

----------

> .        ,          .           ,     .


    .    ...    :Big Grin:   -  ...    ...

----------

> ..     ?  .


 ,     .   ,      .           .

----------

> -  ...    ...


   .    -  -,  .

----------

> ,     .


?        )))



> 


, ? :Big Grin:

----------

.      .    ,   ,        !  :yes:

----------

> ?        )))


http://www.mckolomen.ru/ ?



> , ?


    .    **  .

----------

""  ,    .  -   .  - 200 .      ,      ....
  ""    -  ,     -   .
      (   ),    .

----------

> http://www.mckolomen.ru/ ?.


.

----------


## knedli

! , ,            ?    -2 , -6,   -       .     -   ?

----------

- 3 ,     4 .   2 ,

----------

> - 3 ,     4 .   2 ,


      )))       , .

----------


## Kr.M.O.

> ,                ,     9  (  ,    ).     .


  !   ,   2-      .   ,        . 
 :Embarrassment:   ,      ,    ,    ,   ,     ....

 :       ,     .

     :     :Wink:

----------

--,      ...

----------

9    ?

----------

> !


  ,    ...

----------

> 9    ?



     .       . ,       -)

----------

> ,       -)


     ,    -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eccola

> 9    ?


  ,    :Smilie:           -   -   -  ,      ...   ...     ,          ... ...     ?

----------

> 


    ,   .   -   (, ),         :Embarrassment:

----------


## amfora

> (, ),


     ( )              :Wow: (       ,        :Big Grin: )

----------

,  ""  ,   -  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ta_larcoa

:Smilie:   ...  6 !
 ,     !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     !


 ,     ,   - .       6 ,       ,   8.  ?

----------

> ?


. -    2   . . -   ...  :Wink:  **  :Smilie:     20 . !  :Wow:

----------

> 6


      ))

----------


## Ta_larcoa

> ))


       ,     !     "  ",    2 ...          ...  :Embarrassment:   -

----------

*Ta_larcoa*,  -?))    6 !))

----------


## Ta_larcoa

,   !        :Wink:   ,     2 ...      :EEK!:  
    ...    :Big Grin:

----------

,  ,     . ?

----------

!        -    .   !  :yes:

----------

.      :Lip:

----------

,  . 
 .    ,      ,      ,       ,       .  :Wow: 

       ,     ,    (  ,  ). 

 25  .  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Ta_larcoa

.   ,          ,  ...    -    :Wink:

----------

> ,  .


        ,   ,   .

----------

> 


    , .      :Smilie: 
      , (   :Frown: )    .        .  4   2  :Smilie:

----------

,  -  ,    .

----------


## Ta_larcoa

> ,  -  ,    .


   !    -   ...  ,     ,     :Cry:  
    ,   ...  ,  -...
   ,    :Frown:

----------


## moksana05

, !!!!!

----------

> ,


   - ?     ,      :Wink:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> 25  .  .


**, -!

----------

,   ,  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,   ,  .


 :yes:  
   , -, ? !!!   ,  ...
, -, -..() :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,  (1-  )      ,       ,    ,    ,   ( ),     .  :Smilie:

----------

,   ,    ?

----------


## Eccola

> ,    ?


     ,   ...  ,   ,  ,         ...      -  ... 
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> -  ...


 -,   ,   .

----------


## Eccola

, ...  :Big Grin:     ...
     ,    -  "": "  ,      ". 
     : "!!!     ?  ?  ! ... !  !"
,   !!!  :Big Grin:

----------

:Wow:

----------

> 


    .    : !   !  :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Eccola

, ,      ,   :Smilie: ))
 ,  ,    ,   ...
      - ,      ...

----------

> 


   ?     ?

----------

> 


    ,       , ..      ,    .      :Embarrassment:

----------

,   ,   ,   .   :   - ,   , ..  .    3-4  2..  .( )
     ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Eccola

> 


 



> ?


 ...   ,  .
     -   .
      -  
     -      -     ,   "" -       ,      ..

----------


## Eccola

> :   - ,


-,       :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## Eccola

> 


   ...   ,      (--)    ...
   ,    , ..             ... 
     -   :Smilie:  
      , -,   :Smilie:

----------

> 


      ?    ...

----------

> ?    ...


  :Big Grin: 
     .     .
  ,      .
      (     ),       ,     .

----------

))) :Big Grin:  
  , ,    :Frown:            .    .    . ,   2 .  .    ,   .  .  , .           .       ).      .   .                  .    ,       ,  24 .       .  , ?

----------


## umka8-0

** 

      ......
  ...        ......  ...
     ...   .......     ...   ,   ,   ,       ...
  , ...     ...       ...   ... ... ..      ...!!!!

----------

, umka8-0!)     )  :yes:

----------

-    ""    ""?

----------


## Eccola

.     ,            .     . , , !  ,   -  ,  ,      .       ( ),          .        ,  -        , ,  .   -    ,   .    -    ,           ,           ...    !     . 
,    :Smilie:

----------


## Ta_larcoa

!       ,  .  -  ! ,   ,        :Smilie:    ,  ,     " ?"  :Wow:  
   !    - "  , -?    "   !
    ,       :yes:

----------


## Glissando

!   -    ? ,   ( 2- )?  !  :Wow:  
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...9#post51163209

----------


## Eccola

> ,   ( 2- )?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> 


   ...   ,   .   -   .
          ,   3 200   +  /   126..   -.    , ..   . 
        ,        ().     2-3 .   .  .
P.S. -   (.)

----------


## Eccola

> .  .


     ,  . ,  .          ,           ,     ,       .        .         .  ,     ,       . 
   -  ,   !     .
     " ",    . ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> " ",    . ,


  :yes:  
,    ?    (),    ,         .   ,   :yes:

----------


## Eccola

> ,    ?


    ,      ,     .        . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ,      ,     .        .


  ... -      :yes:

----------


## sweetkisses

!         ! , ,            ,       ,       (-9).  ,     ,        (..   .,    ),        ?    !

----------


## sweetkisses

:Embarrassment:  *.

----------

,  -       ?   ,     ,   .
  ( )     .

----------

> ,  -       ?   ,     ,   .
>   ( )     .


C       .

----------

> !         ! , ,            ,       ,       (-9).  ,     ,        (..   .,    ),        ?    !


      . -7,   ,  ,       ..  ... :yes:   ,    ,    ,   ,   ,..  ,     .      ,,  ,  ,  , ,. ,    .         ,        ,    .     .     . ,  ,  ,  ,   !   -    ,      ,    .    -  , - . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## labaluzska

.     ,       .     1,5 ,   40   .      .         ,        .   ,  .     ,     ,  ,      .    ?         ,   ,  .

----------


## Tasik

, ,   ,     .      :Frown:     -   ,   !    ..   ...    -    :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

*labaluzska*,      -)   - -    .

----------


## labaluzska

,                ,    .

----------


## Tasik

> 


   ,           :Frown: 
    ...

----------


## labaluzska

,    . ,      ,      ...

----------

> -   ,   !    .


 .     ,      1,5-2   ,  -    ?    -      .         :Smilie:      .       .   , ,  -     .     ,  ,    . "  -  "    ,         .

----------


## komcat

> ,


 ,    .
  ,      .

----------


## labaluzska

> ,      .


  ,       , - .                  .       ,   .            ,      ,   ,    ,    .   ,    ,  .    .

----------


## komcat

,          .
      (  ,  )     ,    ,         .
   -   .       ,   ,       .

----------


## 2007

,                           :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## Tasik

> -   .       ,   ,       .


   ,   ...  ,       ( +  ),          ,      .  ,       ,  ,     !       !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## labaluzska

:Embarrassment:         ,       ?    ,   ,                 ,    .

----------


## Tasik

,

----------


## Alina-malina

10 !!    :yes: 
 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> 10 !!


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Alina-malina

, !

----------


## sweetkisses

!))) ,  ,     ?      ,   ? ,       ()     ,    ,    .      ,       ,     ?   4-      5 .     !!!

----------


## hola

,   ?

----------

!  :Big Grin:

----------


## stas

*hola*,      : http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=11

     ,   .

----------


## -Stella-

! 7-   :Smilie: 
    12,      ,   - , ,           )      -    ,    - /.    - !   :Smilie:

----------

